# To Slay A Dragon Previews



## Morrus (May 28, 2013)

TO SLAY A DRAGON, my Pathfinder adventure trilogy, is in the final  stages of layout. Pre-proof PDFs of Acts I and III ("The Ills of  Hengistbury" and "Into the Dragon's Lair") have gone out to those who  backed the Kickstarter last year.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 28, 2013)

This looks pretty awesome. When will this become available (if ever) to non-backers?


----------



## Leopold (May 29, 2013)

pretty


----------

